# Oshkosh



## EXCAVATE49 (May 10, 2006)

Just got an oshkosh p2323-7 from a gov't auction site have not picked it up as yet but so far a little research shows it was purchased by west point 
any other oshkosh enthusiasts out there ?


----------

